# Cherry Laurel— a gift



## David Hill (Aug 7, 2020)

My friend, an Arborist, texted me asking if I’d be interested in some Cherry Laurel??? — Sure!
Never heard of it, thought It’d be interesting. Said it would be in his truck at the house— got it after work today.
Had some Mountain Laurel from him before—cracked really badly quickly. So when I got it home, the anchorseal came out.
Pieces are 10 ish diameter by about 2 ft. One has a leaf— does look to be some sort of Laurel.
It’s going to dry a while....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like it has a LOT of potential. Send us pics when you make something with it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 8, 2020)

Carolina Laurel cherry, _Prunus caroliniana_, is some really hard stuff. Not sure if your's is the same, but looks it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## wade (Jan 26, 2021)

I had some Cherry Laurel years ago. The one thing I remembered most about it was the sweet smell of the wood. It was a very pleasant scent. And the moisture content was through the roof. Hard to dry easily. Send pictures when you make something please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

